# "Rene Barton"



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi gang, I just came across a fellow on eBay operating out of Germany who is selling mostly Elysee and this "Rene Barton" brand. Some of the models are quite attractive. I've never purchased anything via that route and have never heard of "Rene Barton." Anyone know anything about that brand.

Thanks,

John B (California)


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any chance you could post a relevant link.

You will get an honest opinion here be in no doubt.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Too right.

I can't find the page-maybe doing it wrong.

As Andy said, post a link or pic. I've never heard of 'em. Just don't use Paypal.....


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Even "off line" i'm getting warnings not to use PayPal. I was just surfing and I did't and don't intend to buy anything from this fellow on ebay; was just curious about the brand. I think his seller name was WATCH-HEAVEN


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Not exactly my sort of thing. Worth a risk at that price?

Rene Barton on Ebay

Paul D


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

NO!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Never heard of them!

G.


----------

